# Freshly Drilled & on the lookout for signs...



## GemmaH83 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello All

I had a lap, dye and ovarian drilling done this last Wednesday. When I came round from anesthetic, the surgeon (who is also the consultant I see at clinic) said that my insides were as perfect as the day I was born, clean as a whistle and it was just my ovaries that were the problem (i have pcos).
As I was groggy and quite out of it I didn't get chance to say very much other than nod at him like a buffoon whilst wearing fetching surgical slippers!

I'm not regular in the least, never have been.

I'm not sure why but I was expecting to bleed for the first week or so after the op, but instead I'm not sure if I'm ovulating. Have had the tell tale egg yolk cervical mucus, so I'm hoping . However as I'm having bloods for next 8 weeks to track OV i don't want to fall in to the trap of OPK's. Been there before and found it too easy to get addicted. Anyone else had similar signs after drilling? I'm eager to do the deed but a little too sore at the moment, plus I'm scared of ectopic pregnancy as well.

Any advice/similar would be greatly appreciated as I feel like I'm in no mans land at the moment.
Many thanks
Gem x


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Gemma


I just wanted to give you a little hope really. I had lap with OD done in March this year. The first cycle afterwards I became fertile on CD 12 which is unheard of for me. I had a 29 day cycle whereas before they were 40-50 days sometimes longer. The following cycle I was really fertile again but a bit later. Still had a 35 day cycle and the cycle after that I had an HSG around day 10, ovulated around day 20 and am now 11 weeks pregnant!! I never believed this could happen as we have been trying for 4 years, had one ectopic with tube removed then a miscarriage at 10 weeks and did 3 rounds of IVF all to no avail. Not to mention 11 cycles of clomid!! What I'm trying to say is that for us the drilling (and HSG) definitely made the difference.


Really good luck and I hope you have the same positive effects xx


----------



## GemmaH83 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello
Thanks for your reply 
As I've never had regular cycles I have no idea when I'm going to be most fertile, so I guess ill have to wait until I have a period and go from there?
Is the hsg your referring to a hysteropinogram ? They tried to do that on me last year but it was too painful so I had to ask them to stop.  I was worried that something was going to be really wrong last Wednesday as I'd read that the hsg was meant to be uncomfy at most but I had really sharp pains. But when I had my procedure last week both tubes are clear
Gemma x x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Gemma, my hsg was agony - and the nurses all offered to stop the check immediately - the reason for my excruciating pain - they'd over-inflated the balloon and it had burst inside my tube - to say it knacked was an understatement, they even quipped when I said to carry on, that I had a high pain threshold as most women that happened to usually passed out - very reassuring !
If your gp / clinic push you for this test, you can insist on either a local or general anesthetic 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## GemmaH83 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello Sheila
Thank you for your reply. I had, well attempted to have it done last May and the whole experience was not something I could do again. The doc performing it had no people skills either and there were about 5 people down the bottom end just staring at me in all my naked glory, that coupled with the pain finished me off and that was me done with it! Because they'd said at worst it would be like a period pain, I thought I could cope, but because it was so painful I'd got it in my head that the reason it hurt so much was something like my tubes being twisted/blocked etc. 
Because I'd wimped out of having another hsg done that's why the consultant decided lap dye and od. Glad it came back all fine, but if ever it rears its ugly head and I need another hsg I shall defo be advising them to knock me out!
Thanks again
Gemma x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Glad to help Gemma, I'm just glad I had been told (both by the clinic as well as lovely ladies here on FF) to take painkillers an hour beforehand, I think that took the edge off the 'real' pain.

But the clinic actually gave me some top notch painkillers to take home with me (guilty conscience!) and I put myself to bed with a hot water bottle for the rest of the day.

Yes, this scan should be a bit more uncomfortable than period paid / smear test.... and for the vast majority of women it's not.... I just think we've been unlucky - hugs
Sheila


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

H gemma
I had ovarian drilling on 10th of July. Which was the last day of my period which came by surprise :/
My af's were irregular too. So I wasn't sure when to expect my af but 5 weeks and a day after the od it came on  so guess the od has worked.
I was awful when I came round I was screaming in pain and was on loads of pain relief I mainly slept whilst in hospital. 
I can't barely remember seeing the dr who did operation.
All I can remember was him saying one ovary was smaller than other and tubes were okay then I was gone lol
Hope this helps  xx


----------

